# Steyr-Mannlicher Model M Professional stock



## pacecars (Dec 5, 2014)

I have owned a bunch of Steyr-Mannlicher Model M Professionals in all three stock colors and they have all had the same problem in that there is a very noticeable seam line and protrusion of the recoil pad where it meets the stock. What would be the best way to do the pad. Should I use a razor or sand it? Here is a pic that shows it:


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 5, 2014)

So the pad is too big?  I would not suggest a razor.  Too hard to get it looking smooth.  I've "shaved down" pads with a sander and with a bench grinder.  Sometimes it can help to put the pad in the freeze depending upon it's material.  

Thing is that this is a really nice gun and you may be challenged to get the sanded/shaved pad looking really nice.  I'd suggest buying an aftermarket pad that will fit closely and practicing on it before you mess up the factory pad.  If the aftermarket pad turns out fine, use it or then try your hand with the factory one.

I had good luck with Pachmayer pads with the bench grinder or belt sander and finally a finish sander to get it looking the way I wanted.


----------



## pacecars (Dec 5, 2014)

The pad is really not too big. There is a ribbon of rubber that protrudes above the stock and pad. I basically need to get rid of that.


----------

